
A Journey from Venice to Palestine, Mount Sinai, and Egypt c. 1467 - petethomas
https://www.bl.uk/catalogues/illuminatedmanuscripts/record.asp?MSID=7667&CollID=28&NStart=1900
======
jnurmine
Does anyone know of an English translation? My German is not that good and the
font too old to be able to effortlessly read that.

~~~
yorwba
It's 15th century German as well, so it would be quite a challenge to read
even if printed in a modern font. At least I could decipher that the animal on
page 110v is supposed to be a giraffe (the drawing matches the description and
the description matches a real giraffe, but a lot was lost in translation).

[https://www.bl.uk/catalogues/illuminatedmanuscripts/ILLUMIN....](https://www.bl.uk/catalogues/illuminatedmanuscripts/ILLUMIN.ASP?Size=mid&IllID=17488)

~~~
dmix
That does not look like a giraffe. I wonder what else looks totally different.

~~~
anoncake
I guess the illustrator based the image on the description without ever having
seen a giraffe. The description starts with "The giraffe looks like a
goat...".

